# Maverick



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Maverick puppy has arrived! Pics too!*

I believe Cindy is picking up maverick tomorrow. :whoo: I think I can speak speak for everyone, "We want puppy pictures!" We also want Rudy and Maverick brother pictures! Have a safe trip to Florida!

We are getting spoiled with all the new puppies!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin was almost a Maverick......luv the name!!! Pix please!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*What a cute name!*

Can't wait to see the pup to go with it!
Have a safe trip!

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting! All these puppy pictures are making me (let alone my husband!) crazy! I really gotta convince him we need another puppy!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know, it's s good thing my township has a 4 dog limit or I might be known as the weird "DOG" lady! Who am I kidding I already am!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You have a DOG LIMIT??? That is crazy!! Are you in a city? Like you, I am close to that number thank goodness I dont have a limit in my town - that I know of. How would you go about finding that information out??
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
That eek face always gets a chuckle out of me. 

I know it's weird the dog limit thing, I live in the burbs! I think a lot of townships do it, but most people don't know about it. The only reason I found out about it was my friend does dog sitting. 

I think you would just call the township bldg in your area. 

It's a good and bad thing. I would love to have 10 havanese. That's a nice round number, but the limit thing keeps me in check! I could easily become a collector!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like that idea - a "collector":bounce: I guess thats what you can call us MHS sufferers.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

You guys are the *BEST*!!!! Thank you Linda for posting this thread!!

What a wild trip home! The flight home ended up taking almost 8 hours (engine trouble) sitting on the plane. BUT, what a champ!! He pooped on the pee pad, made every grumpy traveler smile.

He's more beautiful in person than his pictures showed. I am so happy! Rudy was instantly in love with little brother. The family is complete (until MHS sets in again). He's 11 weeks, 5.3 lbs. Short & stocky.

We named him Los Perrito's Maverick, but my kids are calling him Rocky.

Thanks for all the advice & wisdom I've learned from all of *you*!!

I'm flyin' high tonight!

P.S. More pictures to come.....You'll be so tired of hearing from me!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't imagine he is really cuter in person! He is pretty cute in pictures! Congrats. What a cutie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
Love the pictures! 
Looks like they love each other. Funny, he really does act like his brother Scudder! Funny, he has the same beautiful Irish pied coloring Rudy has, but in sable! He is gorgeous! Please keep posting more, would love to see him grow. Start with the stacking etc. right away!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on Maverick! He's gorgeous!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks! I've learned so much with Rudy, that this time will be different. First off, he's not sleeping with us tonight. I lost to much sleep worrying about Rudy. I'm going to put him in a crate next to my bed until he can hold it through the night. I bet Rudy will sleep right next to him. It's so amazing how they seem to know each other in just a few short hours. They are already curled up next to each other. Rudy doesn't look like my baby anymore.

They both have a visit the Dr. Carla tomorrow. I'll post more pictures soon!

Thanks again,
Cindy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I find they do better at night when they have a buddy or two!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to your new home Maverick. Looks like you are going to fit in just fine. Have fun and post lots of pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a worth while trip though! He is adorable! Congrats!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You have a DOG LIMIT??? That is crazy!! Are you in a city? Like you, I am close to that number thank goodness I dont have a limit in my town - that I know of. How would you go about finding that information out??
> Laurie


It's awful here........ there is a TWO dog limit in my city!









Cindy, congratulations! Maverick is a cutie pie!!! It's great that Rudy took to him right away. I'm sure the following days, weeks and months will be a lot of fun!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, they do looks happy together. 

I though i had it bad woth the 4 dog limit! Two dog limit is crazy, guess you'll have to move!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable Cindy! Were you able to take him out during the flight?

Congratulations on your newest baby! eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

Congratulations, Maverick is just beautiful and I love his coloring!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
How does Rudy see? LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on that new little doll face. They sure are cute.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone! We've had a great first day together. He was given a clean bill of health by the vet, and everyone is getting along very well.

Now, if I can just figure out how to get more sleep tonight, life will be perfect!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy,
Congrats on Maverick, he is adorable!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cindy- I love both Maverick and Rudy! You have some handsome boys there!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!I was missing out on this thread too!Congrats on your new puppy Maverick AKA Rocky.He is a real cutie!:baby:Looks like they truely adore each other already.How sweet1:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I though i had it bad woth the 4 dog limit! Two dog limit is crazy, guess you'll have to move!


Yup, Linda, I'm sad over it, but hubby just says "Well, who said we'd want a 3rd dog anyway??" hehehe I just gave him this look! *"ME!"* eace: 
sigh...... Maybe once some of the kids move out, we can dream about owning a place in the country where we can have another Hav.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cindy,
Maverick is adorable! What a sweet face. Congratulations on your new baby. Thanks for sharing the cute photos. 

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Vote me worst Mom of the year! :first: 2nd day Rocky is home he has a sprained back leg! :Cry: Advice please! He has to be confined for 1-2 weeks. Here he is. Rudy wants to play with him so badly and does not understand the "cage".

I'm so sad. He's had a tough first week home. :hurt: He's only 11 1/2 weeks, 5 lbs 11 oz.

Go ahead, I deserve it....

NOT smiling,
Cindy


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Cindy, you are a *great* Mommy! These things happen. Its hard to keep a rambunctious puppy still. I remember bringing Maddie home a few days after her spay, fully intending to keep her quiet, and first time out on the deck, she jumps down 3 stairs in one jump! Havanese are so "bouncy", what are you gonna do?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

I am so sorry.  Do you know how Rocky sprained his leg?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, he slipped off the side of the bed. Not even a tall bed, maybe 36". No big jump or anything dramatic. He landed wrong. The only bright side, the vet does not think it's painful for him. He really wants to run & play. It could be a challenging week keeping him down. I'm so mad at myself for letting him sleep with us at this young age! A big mistake at his expense!! I should probably post a thread for everyone getting a new puppy - learn from me!

Not smiling,
Cindy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, she is right. You are not suppose the let them jump higher than their height for the first year...........Yeah right! How in heavens name are you suppose to stop a playful puppy from doing that. Freddie jumped off the bed when he was a young pup. Some how he made a soft landing. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, dont beat yourself up about this - accident happen to all of us, thats why they call them accidents! I had not seen this post before you pmed me. Rocky is absolutely adorable!!! I LOVE HIS FACE!! As I told you, I did not have Lily & Lexi sleep with us at first, but Logan did and it was fine & my bed is VERY high!! Thankfully he was not hurt real bad and should heal quickly. 
Poor Rudy is wondering why he cant play with the "new toy" that you brought home! You are a good mommy, got him to the vet, now just need to figure out how to make him happy in that crate. Hope some of my ideas worked. 
Laurie


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words. I still feel really bad. The diagnosis was the best possible. They were saying words like "surgery" "pins" "overnighting at the hospital", so yesterday was not a good day. I'm not glad it's a sprain, but it certainly could have been worse, so I'll count us lucky.

Laurie & Linda - you make me want three!!!

I went today and picked up a crate. He's in it right now with no complaints. Thank goodness! I got Rudy a new bed so he can sleep next to him. Here's our situation now.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, he is so precious!!! And looks so happy!

Don't beat yourself up over the accident! Gucci had a rough first week here, she was stung by a wasp on the lip, but associated my husband with it since he took OFF the wasp and stinger, and then my twin stepdaughters dropped her (after being told not to pick her up unless I was right there) Well, I turn around to get laundry out of the dryer and what do they do...PICK HER UP! ARGHH!! 

Some things just happen.

She has slept on the bed with us since day one, but I throw pillows around the foot of the bed and made her some stairs, so she uses those to get on and off.

You are in NO way a bad mommy. These lil' ones just have accidents, just like our human children do.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cindy,
I'm sorry to read this has happened to Rocky...but don't feel bad!These things happen........:hug:It could certainly have been much worse,and just try to get through the time he needs to stay quiet,so when his time is up he can play with Rudy--all healed!They are just so cute together......I can't help but smile.:becky:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Rocky's injury. It does sound like it turned out to be the best it could be. Your picture of the two of them (with Rocky in the crate) is just adorable. You make me want a second, but I am still working on DH.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Rocky looks like he sort of enjoys his "club house." He sure is adorable. I am sure that all of our puppies fell off something when they were young--Rocky just landed wrong.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy, I can feel your pain, but you can't blame yourself. Besides, how lucky to get the diagnosis you did. You all have to get through the week but they really seem to be bonding. They are sooo cute together. Kindred souls, what a gift.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cindy, that happened to us also! On Tinky's second night with us, she jumped up on the sofa, and jumped off before anyone could stop her, landing on a hard object on the floor. We were all right around her and there was no way to stop her excited puppy play. It was late in the evening and we had to run her to the emergency vet clinic at night to have x-rays and an exam done. There were no breaks, thankfully, just a sprain of some sort and she limped for about a week, but was very restricted. She re-injured a few weeks later because she got overly active too soon after it healed. We kept her very limited for months to ensure a full healing. She's now 3 years old and we haven't had any problems since then, thankfully.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
What is Scudder doing at your house and in your pictures?! It is so amazing how much the brothers look a like!

I think the new set up is great. If he has to go potty, he has an emergency area to use. 

This forum makes me want to get number 4!! HELP!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!:hail: We're feeling a lot better, and appreciate your good words!

Kimberly, when you say "very limited for months", could you elaborate on that for me? Did you take her on walks? How about playing in the back yard? What types of activities do you feel caused the re-injury? Any info. would be appreciated.

Linda, I'll bring Scudder back in a few weeks. :wink: 

Cheryl, Club House it is! I'll have to look at it that way so I don't feel bad he's caged. :crutch: 

Brady's Mom, I highly recommend 2! Probably 3! What's DH?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*DH is 'dear husband'....my 1 lil pup is wearing me out...*

I cannot imagine more of him now...perhaps it's like kids...once you start sleeping again, you start thinking how cute a baby is...LOL.

I took him on THREE walks in >95F weather today and 1 long bike ride....he is FINALLY passed out! :whoo: 
Trisheace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Vote me worst Mom of the year! :first: 2nd day Rocky is home he has a sprained back leg! :Cry: Advice please! He has to be confined for 1-2 weeks. Here he is. Rudy wants to play with him so badly and does not understand the "cage".
> 
> I'm so sad. He's had a tough first week home. :hurt: He's only 11 1/2 weeks, 5 lbs 11 oz.
> 
> ...


Oh Cindy, I'm so sorry this happened. Quit beating yourself up because sometimes things happen. Bandit messed up her patella as a puppy and I crated her for a few days. She was running through wet grass with the other dogs behind her and she slid on the grass with her one leg out. The dogs behind her were running so fast that they tried to stop and couldn't. Bandit's leg got trampled :fear: I took her to the vet and he gave me glucosimine sorry that might be spelled wrong. She had to take it for a few months but her patella tightened back up just fine and all is well. I cried for a couple of days because I was right there watching and she got hurt  Like you I blamed myself and friends helped me through it and pounded it in my head that some things are beyond our control.
Hugs to you and Rocky who is going to be FINE soon! :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Yes, he slipped off the side of the bed. Not even a tall bed, maybe 36". No big jump or anything dramatic. He landed wrong. The only bright side, the vet does not think it's painful for him. He really wants to run & play. It could be a challenging week keeping him down. I'm so mad at myself for letting him sleep with us at this young age! A big mistake at his expense!! I should probably post a thread for everyone getting a new puppy - learn from me!
> 
> Not smiling,
> Cindy


You can still have him in bed with you. I use a crate and put it between our pillows to have the puppy close when they first come. Then they get kenneled at night until they can get on and off the bed by themselves. We put a cedar chest at the end of the bed and the havs use it to get up and down. Hang in there, he's going to get better quickly.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww... poor Cindy and Rocky! It's hard because we blame ourselves, but what can you do? Things like this happen all the time and before you know it, Rocky will be out and bouncing everywhere again, probably causing you to have a heart attack with his excitement and pure energy. lol Got to love these guys! 

Good luck with keeping Rocky calm for a while. Gosh, that is much harder than the actual fall! But you'll both get through it and eventually Rudy will get his "toy" back. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for the expert advice. This forum is better than the vets office! Personal Hav experiences. I so appreciate all that have shared their unfortunate stories. Not happy it's happened to others, but clearly I'm not alone. They are so _quick_.

Question for you: When the vet says "limited activity", how would you define that? I take him out for potty's on the leash so I can keep control of how far, or how fast he can move. He enjoys being outside, even if it's laying on his back for a belly rub. He needs to burn puppy energy somehow, I'm just not sure how we'll do it? Any advice?

Rudy, and now Rocky are the first 2 puppies I've ever had. This is all such a new experience.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the pic of Rudy laying on his new bed right beside Rocky's crate....now that is devotion!  Sorry about the little accident but so happy it is not serious!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Thank you for the expert advice. This forum is better than the vets office! Personal Hav experiences. I so appreciate all that have shared their unfortunate stories. Not happy it's happened to others, but clearly I'm not alone. They are so _quick_.
> 
> Question for you: When the vet says "limited activity", how would you define that? I take him out for potty's on the leash so I can keep control of how far, or how fast he can move. He enjoys being outside, even if it's laying on his back for a belly rub. He needs to burn puppy energy somehow, I'm just not sure how we'll do it? Any advice?
> 
> Rudy, and now Rocky are the first 2 puppies I've ever had. This is all such a new experience.


I think I'd ask my vet those questions. Sorry, wish I could give better advice, but if I took a guess he could get hurt worse.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Kimberly, when you say "very limited for months", could you elaborate on that for me? Did you take her on walks? How about playing in the back yard? What types of activities do you feel caused the re-injury? Any info. would be appreciated.


No, I didn't take her on walks. I let her have free run through the house with her roommate one day, and I think that is what caused the re-injury.

As all Havanese puppies seem to act, she got wired, and jumped over him and did a soft yelp and then began limping. After that, I decided that my dogs need some individual time with their humans and it would be highly supervised. It consisted of belly rubs, cuddling in our arms on the sofa, and controlled floor play, but we would also stop them from jumping down to see another person (a.k.a. our daughter or someone knocking at the door). Limited activity is actually more of "controlled activity". I spent that time teaching them to "stay" and doing heavy rewards for it, as well as "sit" and "stay." You might as well utilize that time to benefit both of you. It will give your puppy some individual attention and HUGE rewards with a small amount of training, but you will need to crate (or ex-pen) the other dog while you do this.

Thankfully, Tinky has never been a super-hyper dog/puppy. I did put her on a leash for backyard activity while she was recuperating, and removed our other Havanese from the yard at that time to discourage any extra excited play.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh accidents happen! When Dora was a puppy, I thought I might have really hurt her. I was walking down the steps and my shoe broke and I fell on top of her. It was such a bad sight, my neighbor ran over! Dora screamed and I was crying thinking I just smashed my puppy. Thank goodness nothing. Within 2 mins she was fine and licking my face. I think they are like kids in the sense of they recover quickly.

Definetly check with your vet to make sure you are restricting what is needed. I know stairs are usually a no no!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, that crate setup looks great, and I am happy to hear that he did well in it,. If you have him on leash for potty I am sure tht just hanging out in the yard, slowly walking around would be good for him. I would def. call your vet an ask "exacly" what are his limitations. Can he do this.. or this.. or this. That way you wont feel bad if you dont give him enough or too much freedom.
Let us know what you ended up doing last night - in the bed, in the crate?? Poor Rudy - at least they are bonding in some way!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
I am also anxious to know if the larger crate worked last night or are you waiting by the front door for the Snuggle puppy to arrive!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

It's a great morning in the Carpenter household! Everyone has gotten a good nights sleep! :whoo: 

Linda, thank you for the pictures of your crates, it's exactly what I needed to do. I love the idea of eventually taking the doors off and letting them come and go as they please.

Once his crate was lifted bed height he fell sound asleep and slept all night. Rudy got his spot back in bed between hubby & me. I'll leave Rocky in the crate at night for a couple weeks, until he's healed, then I'm sure I'll have him back in bed with us. OF COURSE, we'll have pillows on the floor all the way around the bed!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about his injury~ But I have a "puppy" injury story for you also. We had only had our first Hav, Daisy, for about a week. We go invited out of town to stay with friends. Of course we brought Daisy with us. She slept in a crate just fine, but started whining early in the morning. So my daughter (who was about 7 at the time) thought that Daisy wanted to sleep with her in the sleeping bag. I woke up to Daisy SCREAMING!! My daughter tried to climb in the sleeping bag while holding Daisy at the same time, and ended up putting the full weight of her knee right on Daisy's leg. Daisy was screaming for like 20 minutes. It was the scariest sound ever...
So a $350 trip to the emergency vet for x-rays (of course it was a Sunday) and it was determined she had a bad sprain.
Daisy is now almost 4 and has had no problems at all with her leg~
I hope Rocky heals up quickly!
Katie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
That's terrific news! I guess you wasted your money overnighting the Snuggle puppy. At least you'll have it for when you get your 3rd!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy - I am so glad to hear that he did so well with the raised crate:whoo: :whoo: I had a feeling that once he could see you he would be ok. Hopefully that will allow him to heal so things can get back to normal. Feel free to pm me anytime!!

Laurie


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Don't feel like a bad mommy. Oscar went flying out of our pickup today when my husband opened the door. I had his leash in my hand ,but he jumped so fast I couldn't hang on to him. My husband tried to catch him and broke his fall. Oscar just got up like nothing happened, but I learned a lesson. Thankfully he didn't get hurt. I guess that's why they call them "accidents".

Marsha

By the way--he's very cute. They look so happy together.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> ...my daughter (who was about 7 at the time) thought that Daisy wanted to sleep with her in the sleeping bag. I woke up to Daisy SCREAMING!! My daughter tried to climb in the sleeping bag while holding Daisy at the same time, and ended up putting the full weight of her knee right on Daisy's leg. Daisy was screaming for like 20 minutes. It was the scariest sound ever...
> Katie


Cindy,

Rocky is an absolute doll! I'm sorry to hear he got hurt. The good news is that it sounds as if he will be well and wearing you out before you know it. We've got our fingers crossed that his recovery is a smooth one.

Katie - How was your daughter after her accident with Daisy? I imagine it was traumatic for her, too.

Wanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wanda~ Yes Brooklyn was pretty upset and cried for a long time. She felt sooo bad! It was a hard lesson for her to learn, but now she knows to be much more carefull with the little puppies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Rudy looks very happy to have a new baby brother! Even though they can't roughhouse I bet they love to be together. I have Rufus's crate at the bed level too--it really works! Good to hear you're getting some sleep now.  

Rufus also had to have limited activity. The vet said "keep him calm"--yeah right! That's not so easy to do with a puppy! I think you're on the right track keeping him on a leash. That will curtail any ideas he gets to RLH and you'll have him close enough to monitor what he's up to! It's really hard to find things to tire them out when you can't let them run. I used the time to work on some basic obedience training, grooming, kisses, begging him to sit still LOL! This too shall pass. Hang in there! He sure is a doll, makes me wish I had another one too!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

First let me say.....It's so great to have 2 Hav's!! I'm loving it! HOWEVER, with Rocky's limited mobility, they are keeping us very busy! Their puppy energy seems never ending. I'm also learning what traits seem to be Havanese, and what traits are more their personality. Does that make sense?

Thanks again to everyone for sharing their stories, and offering suggestions. It's truely appreciated!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, I am so glad that things are going well with your two. How long does Rocky have to still be limited?? Wow is nightime going? 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> HOWEVER, with Rocky's limited mobility, they are keeping us very busy! Their puppy energy seems never ending. I'm also learning what traits seem to be Havanese, and what traits are more their personality. Does that make sense?


Oh yes, puppy energy is definitely abundant!

And yes, I think the separation of breed traits & personality traits makes perfect sense.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great news Cindy. You haven't posted picture lately of the 2 boys. hint


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Cindy - A belated congratulations on Rocky - what a cutie pie! I'm sure he is well on his way to the sprain healing. Yes, more pic's please! :clap2:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Oh my gosh, these 2 little guys are so much fun! Rocky has settled in nicely and seems completely recovered from his sprained leg. I'm still keeping him somewhat confined as not to re-injur, but he and Rudy are fast friends! 

We just spent 5 days on a road trip with the pups. They did so well. Easy travelers. The hotels were great! We took Rocky's crate and set it up next to the bed each night. Sleeps like a baby all night.

I don't have the trip pictures up yet, but here are a few of the boys.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I totally love those pics. The have so much pesonality that they just seem to talk to you. Love Em...


Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is just adorable...I just want to squeeze him!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy,

Those pictures are too cute. Awww!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Judy - squeeze him is right....I can't stop. He's so soft and lovable.  He almost looks like a stuffed animal when he's sitting still. My office is in the house, needless to say, I'm getting NO work done!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are just so adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those pictures are adorable!! It is so sweet that the pups all get along so well
!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the pictures!Glad to hear your pups leg is healing nicely!Looks like he found a cozy spot on the couch!:hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Rocky is so cute! I love all the pics of all your fur babies getting along so well!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, just a couple more. Thanks for all your kind words!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Post as many as you want, we love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy, his eyes are so addictive! I love how they peek out of his soft light hair! What a doll!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Its true Cosmo was constantly trying to wiggle and squirm and he was so fast that day that he found the mushroom ..
DO not blame yourself .
I could not carry Cosmo in a nifty bag I bought for him as he would try and jump out and he almost made it once and landed on the driveway so we did away with the bag.. 
I will not tell you how much it cost - it was sad to have to put it away but it was just not safe for Mr Sqirmy >>


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

Both of your boys are adorable and I just love little Rocky. I've got MHS bad!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Julia, with 2 standard poodles (which I LOVE, my dear friend has 2 too!) I think it only natural to have 2 Havanese!! It was MHS that had me looking for Rocky, and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for your kind words.

My "real" children, Jackie & Ryan (they are 20 & 22) and going to post their own thread dealing with their abandonment issues.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

My "two legged" kids are 16 and 14, and will be with me for a while longer. But they do claim that I love my fur babies more than I love them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HOW CUTE IS THAT????? Oh my. Cindy, you're killing me.  
Gorgeous shots of the little guy and his fur brothers.

I want another puppy!!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Marj! 

It was your signature back in March that had me CRACKING UP!! "I suffer from MHS". :clap2: Hysterical & true! 

I'm finding "the boys" to be quite a bit of work right now. I can't imagine 3! Whew. Took them for a walk this morning, puppy came right in and peed on the floor. :frusty: :nono: It's like he was holding it until he got home!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You have a DOG LIMIT??? That is crazy!! Are you in a city? Like you, I am close to that number thank goodness I dont have a limit in my town - that I know of. How would you go about finding that information out??
> Laurie


My state is trying to put in a mandatory spay neuter law like Ca tried to do. It isn't getting the headlines like the bill in Ca though so it just might pass.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> He's more beautiful in person than his pictures showed. I am so happy! Rudy was instantly in love with little brother. The family is complete (until MHS sets in again). He's 11 weeks, 5.3 lbs. Short & stocky.
> 
> We named him Los Perrito's Maverick, but my kids are calling him Rocky.
> 
> ...


They are both dolls. Congratulations!!


----------

